# Hi from Missouri



## Tim Roberts

Jen.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Jenniffer

Thanks for the welcome I look forward to getting to know everyone.... Jen


----------



## mike 66

hi jen welcome to AT. if you need a coach call me


----------



## Jenniffer

Thanks! So Mike your a coach? What do you shoot? Jen


----------



## daltongang

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Jenniffer

*Thanks! Look forward to getting to know everyone! Jen*


----------



## slee-23

Welcome


----------



## BadgerT

Hi Jen,

Great to have more voices heard from the Show-Me State. The others may TELL it, but it ain't true 'til ya SHOW it!!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jenniffer

As you know here in the Show-Me State .. some things are just better left UN-SEEN! (seriously have you been to wal-mart lately?!?) Thanks for the welcome.. Lookin forward to getting to know ya'll.


----------



## BadgerT

Jenniffer said:


> As you know here in the Show-Me State .. some things are just better left UN-SEEN! (seriously have you been to wal-mart lately?!?) Thanks for the welcome.. Lookin forward to getting to know ya'll.


Well, there goes my appetite...LOL

Seriously, we can sure use more members with a sense of humor.

How is it you joined back in 2010, but just gettin' around to chimin' in?


----------



## Jenniffer

would you believe I'm shy?!? lol nahh i joined and forgot about, life got in the way, yknow how that works! I will be puttin my 2cents worth in now tho!! oh and sorry about your dinner lol


----------



## BadgerT

I'll get over it when I get my mind back on archery. 

Are you target, 3-D, or a Bowhuntress?


----------



## cjjeepman

Welcome ,if you ever make it to St Charles look up St Louis Bow Hunters ,Indoor range ,leagues ,and just a great group of people .:darkbeer:


----------



## Jenniffer

I am a 3D/Hunter... those lil X's are ok but just not my thing lol Thanks cjjeepman I will.. If you are down around Sullivan stop in at Oak Grove Archery they are great people too!


----------



## rambo-yambo

Welcom to AT from St. Louis


----------



## mike 66

rambo-yambo is a cool guy. if you need help jen. just pm me welcome to AT


----------



## jlange416

welcome from mid mo.


----------



## Jenniffer

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## brownstonebear

Welcome and thats some great work on that taxidermy mount. Looks real. 
Nice.:wink:


----------



## Jenniffer

Thank You very much brownstonebear!


----------



## ProtecMan

Hello from the NW corner of the state! Glad to see more women hunting and shooting!


----------



## Jenniffer

I couldn't imagine my life without camo and stalking threw the woods with sharp stick..lol Does your wife shoot ProtecMan? Nice to know there are so many on here from MO!


----------



## ProtecMan

Jenniffer said:


> I couldn't imagine my life without camo and stalking threw the woods with sharp stick..lol Does your wife shoot ProtecMan? Nice to know there are so many on here from MO!


Got her to try it, wasn't her thing. I wish she did shoot and hunt, perfect family activity!


----------



## Jenniffer

I know a few women like that..it is a great family activity!


----------



## MidMoJeff

Welcome! I'm just down 44 from you in Cuba. I shoot at Fanning Outpost...home of the worlds largest rocking chair.  Maybe I'll see you guys around sometime, or possibly could have already and just didnt know it.


----------



## Jenniffer

Yep you have seen us already! I drive past that rocker everyday and cuss the tourist.. no matter what time you drive by some .. person is out there snappin a picture with the rocker LOL.. Bubba is my husband.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R

Hello and welcome


----------



## ajohannsen

Welcome from SE MO.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle

Welcome Jen! If I may call you that. Where's the little bit about yourself you were gonna tell us? lol


----------



## MO-APE

cjjeepman said:


> Welcome ,if you ever make it to St Charles look up St Louis Bow Hunters ,Indoor range ,leagues ,and just a great group of people .:darkbeer:


Times 2...great indoor range with experts always standing by ready to help.


----------



## Jenniffer

Thanks ya'll for the welcome!! KingOfTheJungle lol it is on my profile under about me....lol.. hmmm I love to hunt because it is cheaper than theropy.. I enjoy 3D shoots, I am very competitive.. Love to cook, Don't eat veggies, Have 2 of the most amazing boys in the world, hate to shop, love my old jeans and tshirts, married to a great man that can take my warped sense of humor, drive a Ford, play in the dirt, love sappy movies, I am a taxidermist, play rough, clean up pretty good, love country music, hate rap, like to play in the dirt, love to fish... hows that?? any other questions??? lol


----------



## BadgerT

I'm guessing you like to play in the dirt....LOL


----------



## Jenniffer

lol yep! Don't everyone??


----------



## yougoteem

Greetings from Rolla. Craig and the gang from Oak Grove are great people!! I always enjoy whoopin ol' Kevin and sending him home again. :wink:


----------



## Jenniffer

You got that right.. You couldn't ask for better people than the gang from Oak Grove Archery!! What is your name? That seems to be the goal of alot of people.. to whoop ole Kevin..lol Must mean he is pretty good at what he does!


----------



## yougoteem

My name is Bill Edwards. Kevin and I have a rivalry going at Fannings. Kevin is a great guy and a heck of a shot!


----------



## Jenniffer

Kevin is my older brother! small world!! Nice to meet you Bill!


----------



## yougoteem

Well now! Small world for sure. Nice to meet you too. You will have to come to Cuba and shoot our next indoor 3d league.


----------



## Jenniffer

I did shoot it a few years ago... but life gets busy yknow.. I am by there everyday lol when does it start back up?


----------



## yougoteem

I hear ya on the busy!! I have three boys and all of em playing baseball. Between games and practices I don't even know what day it is most of the time. Im not sure on start date of the next leauge. They just finished a major renovation and added some much needed lighting in the range. It looks fantastic and i can't wait to start shooting again. Kevin is a great patron of the sport and he has never missed a shoot yet. I'll let ya know when we get a schedule.


----------



## Jenniffer

Two boys here and Football practice..lol I was talkin to John and he was saying they totally redone the shop. I need to stop in. I called Kevin and ask if he knew you.. he cracked up and said Yep you kicked butt last season!! Congrats on that.. He loves the sport for sure. He is the one that taught me how to shoot... all I'm gonna say is it must be genetic..:wink: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## yougoteem

Well if he taught you, you were taught well. I'm glad Kevin shoots at Fanning. He makes me try hard and bring my A game. Shooting with guys of his caliber makes me a better shot. Pam is pretty salty herself.


----------



## stevem174

Welcome from over near FLW.


----------



## Jenniffer

yep I have seen her give many a men a run for his money! He has that effect on everyone.. it is a blast shooting with them. They are not stiff and somber they are goofy and fun.. the sport needs more like them!


----------



## Jenniffer

Thanks Steve.. do you shoot the 3D on the base they do yearly?


----------



## stevem174

Jenniffer said:


> Thanks Steve.. do you shoot the 3D on the base they do yearly?


I haven't yet but I plan to do the iron buck next year. They are having several 3D shoots this year, matter of fact there is one this Saturday. They are also hosting 3 nighttime 3D shoots.


----------



## Jenniffer

I love the iron buck shoots.. we do a iron turkey shoot up here too.. I won the big shoot two years ago.. got a new bow almost froze to death and had to keep close to the ground due to all the lightning but it was amazing!! 3 **** shoots?? those are the best .. well if your partner can get your light right..lol


----------



## Orealious82

Howdy!


----------



## Braingasim

Hi there Jen, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## zqcolor

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------

